# Need help with finding a proper shetland cart



## garyo (Jul 8, 2008)

We bought our friend's shetland who had been staying with us. He is right at the top of the modern range in height. My father-in-law drove him the other day using the friend we bought him from's harness and another friend's pony training cart. It just doesn't look right. My poor father-in law looks like he is in a recliner. If we lower the tugs the shafts seems like they will be too low. I'm thinking we just need a bigger cart. Help!


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2008)

Your pony is so handsome!!!

http://easyentrycart.com/products/horsecarts.html has a pony size that might do the trick?

I have one of these for my minis (along with many other carts) and used to have a bigger one when I was driving my Morgan. They are neat little carts


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 18, 2008)

need to move the pony back in the shafts at least 6"

(tip of shaft at point of shoulder)

then see if you need to lower the shaft loops to make the cart sit level


----------



## Alex (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

I would say yes, get a pony sized cart. the shafts seem Ok lengthwise, but the seat and tires seem to small, mini sized.

I would move the horse a tad more backin the shaqfts, you wasnt the tip of the sharf to be at the point of the ponies shoulder. And a few other harnessing things I noticed: raise you caveson up a few inches, raise your blinkers up so the horses eyes are in the center of the blinker, drop the breast collar down so its not at his neck. Lower the breeching a tad so that might allow for the strap comming down to move up further on his hip.

Other thank that he looks good! I bet hes a pleasure to drive





Good luck!





Oh and just a personal thing, I always wrap the breeching twice around then go underneath the second wrap, back thru and buckle it. To me Its a personal thing, how I was taught. Other thank the fact that my geldings harness has open tugs, I NEED a securlly wrapped breeching.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 25, 2008)

The length of the shafts is fine so you could just get larger wheels for this cart and then you would be okay. Set the cart up on blocks so that it is at the height it needs to be for the shafts to sit level and then measure from the centre hub to the ground to get the size of wheel you need.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 27, 2008)

You just need bigger tires!





About 4" or 6" larger tires will "lift" your Father- in law up into the right spot.

Don't move the cart up anymore, or your pony will hit his hind feet on the front of the cart.


----------

